# Morrigans Single womans Guide to Conception



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

After a few discussions at the London meet- don't these meets always start something! Ive been thinking it would be a good idea to start an information thread as everyone seems to have similar questions when we come on here.

 I am hereby volunteering to collate it but I will need all your help- Obviously anything we put here will need to be based on facts and unbiased etc.. I thought we would start with an index and pad the info out as we go. 

Heres a starter for the list- please add your ideas- If you have ideas of what to put under the titles might be better to pm me. I am sure we have a resident expert in each of these areas and I'm sure Ive missed loads.

Any thoughts gratefully recieved!

The List

*Getting started*
*Fertility tests*
*treatment options*
AI
IUI
Own egg Ivf
Egg Sharing
Donor Egg IVF
Donor FET/Embryo adoption
Adoption
Surrogacy
*Donor Sperm*
Types/quality
ID release Donors
Known Donors
Co-parenting
Anonymous Donors
Legislation
Sperm Banks
*Books we may of read*
*Media potrayal*
*Telling and Talking*
*Donor siblings*
*Pregnancy *
*Uk clinics that treat singles*
*Pharmacy's and scans*
*Foreign clinics*
*Support Networks/organisations*
*When its not working*
*Counselling*
Miscarriage/loss
Nhs what to expect/hope for
*Alternative therapys*
*Finance*


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Great idea morrigan

Maybe cross reference to agate's immune info thread for immune treatment
Scans And where to get them cheaply etc
Miscarriage/loss
Nhs what to expect/hope for


----------



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi, only bit of info I have is Leeds  (based at Seacroft hospital) do treat self funding single women (not sure about funded) and they do tx with frozen donor embryos if they have any. HTH.
Helen.xxx


----------



## DZWSingleMumma (Nov 18, 2010)

Where to look for donors?
Co-Parenting - Known Donors with a twist 
Legal side of known donors/co-parents 
Donor Siblings - to contact or not? 
Support aspects - Who do you need in your network for support? "putting together a birth family"
Health issues - weight/excercise/ healthy eating/ complementary therapies 

I'm sure there are billions more! 

Dawn


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Brilliant Morrigan, definitely a gap in the market!!!

I'll pm you somebooks Id recommend.  

Could help with some other buts - am fairly familiar with trips to Denmark, less so with how to inject meopur safely!!!

Let me know if I can help in any other way x x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, fab idea...lots of work though so do shout if you need help   

I'm doing a bit of a similar thing for people considering egg donation...so happy to help with that particular chapter - I've nearly finished my first draft so will send you a link when it's ready
I have 4 weeks maximum now before my time completely disappears for a while, but if there's anything I can do in that time let me know. Otherwise I'll be back when I emerge from twin baby madness   

Suitcase
x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Aw thanks gang- I knew you'd all be full of ideas.

Suity I am of course going to be relying on your expertise in that area. oo exciting!

I think it will be a good idea to link to other boards for alot of these things as theres no point repeating  really good info and then we can concentrate on the uniquely single aspect of it.


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Happy to pitch in on intercountry adoption if I can be of any help   
xx


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Morrigan - great idea!

What about: 

- DHEA
- Other supplements
- Writing a will
- Challenges of single motherhood (and ideas for overcoming them)

The top two might come under alternative therapies?  The last one could be a very long chapter...  

B x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Acupuncture, hypnotherapy etc can be linked
Diet and the quirks like pineapple juice nuts etc again cross referenced
Blood results , tests where & how to get them


----------



## bluprimrose (Sep 1, 2009)

great idea morrigan


well i'm a big advocate of array cgh and am happy to share what i know.


bpxx


----------



## Sarana37 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi Morrigan,

Your list is a great idea!

I'm not sure if you have this already listed but this seems to be a good possible site to look for donors. The donors listed as offering, or those looking for donors, both men and women, are both straight or gay. I haven't needed to use it, as I have found a donor, but would probably have done so had I known about it before:

http://www.prideangel.com/p5/about-us/Our-Story.aspx

Sarana 

/links


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi all

Good idea, Sarana.  I used a different site to find my donor (Free Sperm Donors Worldwide) and happy to share my experiences - it was a bit like interviewing people for a job   .

B xx


----------



## wannabemomma (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Bethany915, Can you tell about you experience with the free sperm donor worldwide? I am thinking about using that site to find me a donor. I am looking start trying in April.


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Wannabe

I have sent you a PM with lots of detail of my experience!  In summary (in case it is helpful to anyone else):

1) decide at the outset exactly what you are looking for in a donor (e.g. do you want the donor to have contact with his child, do you want to have an arrangement in writing, how close does he need to live, bearing in mind it may take many months of trying?)

2) expect to "kiss lots of frogs before you meet your prince" (in my experience only about 20% of the men on the site are sincere about donating, are committed to being available every month on the date you need them to be and are fairly "normal" human beings   )

3) give yourself plenty of time to choose a donor (I would say minimum of 2 months) and don't be afraid to meet potential donors several times before deciding - if they are sincere, they will understand.

Lots of luck with it   .

B xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Morrigan if you look for zoopy's posting from several years she had a lot list of everything to discuss with a kd and what to have in a kd agreement


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

your a star JJ i dug it out! 

does any one fancy writing 4 or 5 line book review on any fertilty books theyve read for the  list- PM me

I'm in brno with to much time on my hands so I am getting on with this project now!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

will do you some book reviews in next day or two - will PM


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,
Great idea! I have been thinking about putting together a frank account of single motherhood from my perspective. I find that often things could be made more epxlicit regarding the reality of it.When I was a thinker I found it incredibly difficult to conceive of the problems that I might have. 
Also, I think the idea of ideas to overcome difficulties is great, cos that is how I have functioned. I have no support, and a limited social network, but good finance and job. I can write a useful account about this. 
ML x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

i have started working on this again- only about hald way through and have to go back and update

so any ideas etcc keep em coming


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Maybe under sperm or other using a deceased partners sperm/coneving as a widow.  It's rare but come up often enough that it might be needed.


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Good idea silver bird - don't know anything myself but sure someone would write a paragraph or two ( hint !) or pm me the important bits and I can put them together.


----------

